# Tornjak Dogs



## she-earl

In looking at dog breeds, I came across this one.  I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these dogs.  Are there any in the US?


----------



## she-earl

I did find several breeders.  Some in the US and some in Canada.  After researching a lot of breeds to replace our aging Bernese Mountain Dog, the Tornjak was one of the breeds that I had narrowed it down to.  However, I wasn't sure if we would actually be able to own one.  But, it became possible to purchase one, and Lord willing we are planning to make a ten to eleven hour trip one way the last part of next week to pick up our 2.5 month old Tornjak puppy.  I am really looking forward to getting him home.


----------



## marlowmanor

I had to look the breed up as I had never heard of them. They are gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Don't know anything about them other than that they are too hairy for me. haha


----------



## she-earl

Our Bernese had a lot of hair so we are used to that.  He will be an outside farm dog so we don't need to worry about a "hairy" house.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

she-earl said:
			
		

> Our Bernese had a lot of hair so we are used to that.  He will be an outside farm dog so we don't need to worry about a "hairy" house.


I take it he would be your LGD?

And I love all LGD's no matter what (real LGD's) but I like the short-haired ones best.


----------



## babsbag

I had to look that one up too. What a gorgeous animal. I hope he is all you are hoping for.


----------



## Royd Wood

Hey She-earl
yep had to goog it and they sound fantastic, with the double coat they would go well with my Galloways
Let us know how it goes and how much are they  pics if you can


----------



## she-earl

Royd Wood,  we are actually driving to Canada to pick him up.  The breeder is in Western Canada but her son lives in Eastern Canada.  He is out in her area so puppy will be coming East with him.  They average about $1,000 but the breeder offered him to us for less.  She has sent us some videos of him and I am anxious to meet him in person.  
Straw Hat - he will be more of a FGD (farm guard dog)   We are dairy farmers and have gas, tools, etc. stolen.  We were looking for a dog that has a healthier, longer lifespan than the Bernese, looks intimidating but we don't have to worry about biting, enjoys being with us around the farm, etc.  After much research, this was one of my top choices.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Very cool. GL with him and congrats on getting him.


----------



## Grazer

Congratulations she-earl!

Being that I am originally from former Yugoslavia (the country from where both Tornjak and the Sarplaninac originate), I am familiar with the breed.
Character-wise the Tornjak is comparable to the Great Pyrenees.
So just like the Great Pyr they are softer than most other LGD's and just like the Pyrenees they are also roamers. I hope the breeder will be honest about that.
That said they are in general somewhat more trainable than a Great Pyr and more inclined to guard towards human intruders than the Great Pyr.
In Croatia or in Bosnia it is not unusual to find Tornjak's that have lived up to 14-15 years without any (major) health problems. So hopefully yours will be just as long living! 

Don't forget to post lots and lots of pictures of your new puppy once you get it.
Tornjak is an amazing breed, they are incredibly affectionate with their owners and make fantastic farm dogs.


P.S. you might be interested in reading this here, written by a Croatian Tornjak breeder (it's not long and in English): http://www.angelfire.com/journal/tornjak/tornjaken.htm


----------



## woodsie

I almost got a Tornjak when my G. Pyr passed away. I spoke to a lady who had to rehome hers due to moving (she got hers from the lady in Alberta too) and from my discussions with her they sound like a typical LGD. Beautiful dogs but the people she had sold him to were complaining that he was "too active at night", didn't want to be kenneled and barked a lot.... traits that are bred into LGD as part of their job. I can't imagine kenneling an LGD!  He patroled the yard and was good with kids and other animals but kind of a loof with new people....again traits you want in an LGD.

Unfortunately the people she sold them to refused to give him back to her (they were begging her to take him back before) as soon as they found out someone else really wanted him. Sooo sad to see a dog not getting the chance to do what he is bred to do. Just make sure you know what you are getting into with an LGD...not a typical dogs at all....almost more cat like in their independence and definitely more instinct driven than obedience driven. Great in the right environment, complete disaster in the wrong environment. 

I would also agree, need to figure out a roam proof fence. All my G Pyrs have had problems wandering until I installed an invisible fence shock collar.

Id love to see pics too!


----------



## she-earl

We just returned this evening around 7 with our Tornjak puppy.  We had a nine-hour drive one way to pick him up.  We left yesteday morning and got a motel thereby last night.  We picked him up around 7:30 this morning and made three stops on the way home.  We took a pet carrier along but never used it.  We had laid the rear seat down in our Rav4 and laid a sheet down.  I held him some of the time but he mostly spent his time in the back.  He slept a good bit but never got sick.   Our first introduction to our almost eight-year-old Bernese went OK.


----------



## Southern by choice

oh how sweet! gotta name yet?


----------



## neener92




----------



## she-earl

We are planning on calling him Nanuk.  It is the American Indian name for polar bear.


----------



## goodolboy

Good name


----------



## terrilhb

He is beautful. Congratulations.


----------



## Southern by choice

I just read Grazers link. This sounds like a really great Dog, and a very well kept secret. 
I am looking forward to hearing about what you see in this breed as your pups grows. 
She-earl I really think this was a better choice than the TM. Glad you found this breed.
How old is Nanuk?


----------



## she-earl

I was pretty sure the TM would be too much dog for our needs.  Our Tornjak was whelped on 10/28/13.


----------



## marlowmanor

she-earl said:
			
		

> I was pretty sure the TM would be too much dog for our needs.  *Our Tornjak was whelped on 1/28/13.*


I think you gave your whelping date wrong.


----------



## she-earl

I realized that just before I read your post.  I have edited the date.  He was whelped on 10/28/13.  Thanks.


----------



## marlowmanor

she-earl said:
			
		

> I realized that just before I read your post.  I have edited the date.  He was whelped on 10/28/13.  Thanks.


I thought it had to be October since you mentioned in your first post that he was 2.5 months old.
Though it should be 10/28/12 

I know it gets confusing at the beginning of a new year!


----------



## Grazer

she-earl said:
			
		

> We just returned this evening around 7 with our Tornjak puppy.  We had a nine-hour drive one way to pick him up.  We left yesteday morning and got a motel thereby last night.  We picked him up around 7:30 this morning and made three stops on the way home.  We took a pet carrier along but never used it.  We had laid the rear seat down in our Rav4 and laid a sheet down.  I held him some of the time but he mostly spent his time in the back.  He slept a good bit but never got sick.   Our first introduction to our almost eight-year-old Bernese went OK. http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/358_nanuk_006.jpg


Wow! He is already so very gorgeous! 
This breed is so rare outside ex-Yugoslavia, and it will be so much fun watching him grow! I hope when you have the time you will occasionally post new pictures and write about Nanuk!


----------



## Royd Wood

Hey she-earl 
looks fantastic and lets hope he lives up to their reputation. Keep us posted on how it goes, I'm keen on these as our flock of sheep is growing substantially over the next year or two


----------



## goat boy

Nice dog!'


----------



## CocoNUT

He's a handsome little thing!


----------



## she-earl

I just had our puppy at the vet.  He is 12 weeks-old and weighs 30.4 pounds.  Everything checks out fine.  He showed a little bit of coccidosis in the stool which the vet said can be caused by stress.  I know he had a stressful week last week.  Flying from one side of Canada to the other, living with a family for two days until we could pick him up, and then a nine-hour car ride home.  Our vet was very impressed with him.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

He is very handsome!  Congratulations.  Can't wait to see and hear as he grows.


----------



## TORNJAK

Hi everyone
I am tornjak breeder from Croatia (ZLATNA SAPA kennel). 
I'm very glad that you like tornjak.
Now I have a new litter 2 months old, so please look for some pics... 
zlatna-sapa.weebly.com


----------



## KASCHA

New Litter Tornjak puppies with pedigree , is born 22.01.2013.
babys is ready for new home in a of march 2013 year.
you can see all our dogs on our web site

www.tornjak-tor.com

Mom: Bea Ljupkovi potomci HD:A CHM-HR Croatia Junior Champion

Father: Medo HD:A


----------



## TORNJAK

present some of my tornjak guardian



















and we have a new litter
2 months old






our web page
http://zlatna-sapa.weebly.com/


----------



## Grazer

TORNJAK said:
			
		

> present some of my tornjak guardian
> 
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/10p0llx.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2q8ampf.jpg
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/mmdedv.jpg
> 
> 
> and we have a new litter
> 2 months old
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/334rlv8.jpg
> 
> our web page
> http://zlatna-sapa.weebly.com/


Absolutely gorgeous Tornjaks you got there! A stenci su stvarno medeni


----------



## TORNJAK

hvala Grazer


----------



## she-earl

Here are a couple of picture of Nanuq.  He is now just over six-months old.  The one picture shows him with our eight-year-old Bernese.


----------



## Grazer

He is so handsome and so adorable!
How do you like his temperament so far?


----------



## Southern by choice

Wow has he grown!

Yes, like Grazer asked... how do you like his temperament so far.
I really  hope you share alot more about this breed. 

He sure does look lovable....


----------



## she-earl

His temperament is good.  At this point, he doesn't bark at people - everybody is his friend.  He barks and howls when the sheep are baaing because I am at the barn which isn't necessary.  However, during the middle of a March night, he was having a fit.  I could hear him around the barn and then he was along the fence by the house.  I had ewes due to lamb so I got up to check things out.  I found a ewe in the barn with just barn twins.  She later had a third one.  I haven't left him loose in the meadow with the sheep and chickens because he loves to chase anything that runs.  He is a digger and can move dirt in a hurry.  I have chosen to "pick my fight" on digging.  He isn't allowed to dig in the yard but a small flower bed beside the house is OK.  I think our eight-year-old Bernese likes a softer bed.   We have been surprised at the way he puts his nose to the ground and just goes.  He would remind you of a hound dog.  Nanuq tends to have a mind of his own.  He will come more when he wants to than immediately, sits after being told several times, etc.  I have been taking him for occasional walk and heeling is not a highlight to him.  I think he knows what it means but he prefers to be up in front.It may be because he is still a puppy.  He is like a toddler.  You check where he is and do something.  A few seconds later you check again and he isn't there.  It easiest to get something done if he has something to chew on.  I need to go to some garage sales and pick up free old shoes, balls, etc.  He has chewed up at least three tennis type balls.  He had a rawhide type bone and that has been gone for awhile.  Having said all this, we like his temperament and hope he "claims" the property as his to "defend".


----------



## Grazer

Continue to socialize him with the farm animals on a daily basis, bring him with you when you do any routine activity with your stock.
And then keep a close eye on him, correct him the moment he shows the urge to chase the farm animals. If you want, you can just put him on a (long) leash, so you can have more control over his undesired behavior.
You have to remain consistent and do this day in, day out, until he starts maturing and showing improvement. Constant supervision and reinforcement of appropriate behaviors in the beginning and whenever a new situation occurs (like lambing for instance) is essential.

As for something to chew on, I always recommend bully sticks, as a rawhide can be dangerous, but you can also give him raw bones or antlers (antlers last for a really long time). That will definitely keep him occupied.
Being that he's still a puppy, he has tons of energy, but I bet your older dog doesn't have the energy to keep up with him. So try to play with him every day for half an hour or so, if you can.

Like the Great Pyrenees, Tornjak's have a pretty soft temperament when compared to most other LGD breeds.
But a well bred, adult Tornjak should always protect its owner and its charges from a threat. So hopefully in a year or so from now, you will see a more protective side of Nanuq.


----------



## she-earl

What is a bully stick?  Today I gave him a pair of old socks.  I put the one inside and then tied a knot on the open end.  Our Bernese will have spurts when he plays with him but because of mobility difficulty can only do it for so long.  He had some good spells today.  While doing some flowerbed work, he just laid near where I was before taking off again.  We also plan to have him neutered but that probably won't be done until early next year.  He will be a year-old in October.  It is cute to watch him with our calves that are in the hutches.  He especially enjoys the ones that are on milk.  If he can get away with it before I see him, he will be lapping out of their buckets as they are drinking.  Then when they are done, they will have the cleanest faces because he licks off any and all milk.  Then he stands there sideways and lets one, two or three calves just suck and buck on him.  He gets sticky.


----------



## Southern by choice

Grazers recommendations are exactly what I would be posting.

I just read about the socks. PLEASE do not give your boy socks or any kind of cloth to chew/play with. I have seen toooo many surgeries on dogs that had to have their intestines cut open as it was blocked... "SOCK" almost everytime.
One Golden had an obsession the people did try to prevent this but after her 3rd surgery for this and part of the bowel being removed the vet told them IF it happens again I will be keeping your dog... as it would be better to live in an animal hospital than die of  a sock. He wasn't mean to the client at all but simply said the dog couldn't take another surgery. Undo this one quick.  
Playtime should be occurring OUTside of livestock areas, continue with obedience like you are.

Raw bones (I like deer) are great for him.... never give cooked bones as they can splinter and punture his gut.

What kind of collar are you using?


----------



## she-earl

He just has his normal collar.  The one that has his tags on it.


----------



## Grazer

Bully sticks are basically dried pizzles. They are easier to digest than rawhides and are usually free from preservatives and harmful chemicals.
It takes puppies a while to chew them down, especially the jumbo ones (adults are another story lol, it takes our dogs only 30 minutes to completely finish off a bully stick that's 30'' long).
The only downside to bully sticks is their price. They are quite pricey. 
The cheapest I can ever find them is online on amazon.com, 2 lbs of Cadet bully sticks goes for around $38

So raw bones may be a better option.
And I forgot to point out in this thread (I did in another one with a similar issue) that playtime should always occur away from any livestock & poultry, as Southern suggested. 
Then hopefully soon Nanuq will start to realize that being around farm animals means he has to be calm, and that he can drain his energy in the designated area's with his owners and the other dog.
You can also do some basic obedience training with him + teach him to allow you to check his ears, teeth etc. That will also keep him occupied. 
A tired dog is a good dog they say lol

I'm glad to hear Nanuq won't be neutered too early. 
A lot of animal health care experts have been saying that early neutering/sterilization can cause some serious health problems in dogs, especially large breeds (bone cancer, abnormal Bone Growth, hip dysplasia etc)


----------

